# Mission Grass is building our fence



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

Mission Grass is building our fence and it looks fantastic! I highly recommend them! 









850-346-7873 

They are gonna lay pavers. For a new patio too. Very professional. I am very pleased.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

How reasonable are they on prices? We are looking at fence companies now. Hurrican fencing as already came out and gave us a estimate.. YIKES!!! we are calling tornadeo fencing as well.


----------



## Choozee (Jun 12, 2010)

He beat every body's price by more than 10 percent! And did a much better job than all my neighbors. Call Joe, 850-346-7873

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

